

How localStorage is implemented - ben336
http://stackoverflow.com/a/15592701/1424361

======
kbenson
This makes sense, but I can imagine it getting abused in cases where
developers aren't being too careful what they allow to be saved in
localStorage.

I can think of a few arbitrary examples where you could DOS users of a site,
and that makes me think that it's just a matter of time until someone with a
mind more oriented to circumventing security finds a more consistently
applicable or nefarious use for this.

